# Pushing a Hydro Trani when not running



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

I will be picking up a '85 782 later in the week. 
The guy gave up on it so I can get it for free.


Can I hand push this baby up into a trailer?
Is there a way on teh 782 to disengage the hydro for free wheeling?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know a lot about this model but from pictures I have in a manual, there are a pair of check valves on top at one end. There are plungers on top of the valves and when pressed, release internal pressure in the trans thus making it a lot easier to push. Now I'm not so sure about whether there is some linkage coming out the side/back that releases these valves. My Cub has a release rod that come out of the back and you have to pull on it and latch the rod while extended. A JD I had had a sim trans and the release rod on it came out the side and you rotated and latched the rod to release the valves.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

Hey Mickey Love the Thomas Jefferson Quote in your 'Signature' 
I have the same one at the bottom of my E-mails.

Sweat Equaty ( working for what you want); that's what made this country great. Today's 'free handouts' is killing this country.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

TonyH said:


> Sweat Equity ( working for what you want); that's what made this country great. Today's 'free handouts' is killing this country.


A VERY true statement! :usa:


----------

